# 2 external IP, one external NIC, pass to another server



## pineypl (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry for the odd title line.
 I have a FreeBSD system set up and it is solid.  I want to add another external IP to it and pass ALL traffic on that IP to a Windows server inside my LAN. 

Right now I host Apache and DNS on my FreeBSD box.  I use ipf and ipnat to allow internal clients out through this FreeBSD box, as it acts as a router.  I want to add a second external IP through ifconfig alias, and then route ALL traffic inbound on that IP address to another machine.

I cannot get ipnat to do this.  I am not sure how I would use ipf to do this, if possible.

I have RTFM a bit and googled some and cannot come up with a way to make this happen.  I could be hard-headed and stupid, so if a few wacks from the clue bat are in order, please swing away.

Thanks!
Bob


----------



## Sylgeist (Mar 21, 2010)

With pf I can do something like this:


```
rdr pass on $ext_iface proto {tcp , udp} from any to $ext_ip -> $internal_ip
```

I know the syntax isn't the same on


----------



## Sylgeist (Mar 21, 2010)

Oops - hit the reply button too soon. What I was saying is that the syntax might not be the same in your case, but it should be similar.


----------



## pineypl (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas. I have been trying a few things and reading what I can find about this.  It should work, however it is not.  I will have to contact the ISP tomorrow and find out if in fact I have multiple static IPs as I assume I do on this device.  They should be there, we are paying for them monthly. 

It would not surprise me if there is a switch they must throw to fully allow the multiple IPs.

Again, thank you for the help, and I'll post back for others what I find out, it may be helpful to some other poor hapless goofball like myself.

Cheers
Bob


----------

